# Gentoo em Máquinas Antigas???

## claupper

Boa Noite pessoal

Gostaria de saber se alguém da já instalou o gentoo em máquinas antigas usando gerenciadores leves para o uso no dia a dia? 

Qual foi o desempenho após a compilaçao de todo o sistema? Valeu o esforço? 

Até quantos gerenciadores de janelas podem ser instalados? 

Aguardo Retorno 

Claudio

EDITADO: Bold usa-se para sublinhar texto nao a thread toda  :Smile: 

----------

## MetalGod

a Maquina mais antiga em que tive gentoo foi num P3 700 e usava fluxbox ou wmaker

ion deve ser dos wm mais leves e poderosos do momento nao deves ter grande problema com ele

----------

## RoadRunner

Usei Gentoo num pentium 200mmx e actualmente uso num dual pentium pro a 200 bem como n um portátil p3 a 800. Sem problemas, desde que se comece com stage3, stage1 é penoso demais, e ao fim de algum tempo já foram recompilados todos os pacotes.

Atenção apenas à memória, em ambas as máquinas tenho 320 com 500 de swap, e mesmo assim volta e meia a swap é usada quase completamente. De qualquer forma aconselho o uso de distcc, não faz milagres, mas ajuda.

----------

## claupper

Ok.

De qualquer forma vou passar a minha configuração para que vcs analizarem ok.

Tenho um K-6II 450 em uma placa com overklock rodando a 375MHZ, pois a mesma só vai até 266MHZ, e máximo que consegui chegar foi nessa velocidade porque se eu aumentar mais o micro ficaria reiniciando todo hora.

Tenho 128MB de Ram e um HD de 10GB

O modelo da placa é TX-Pro II (Antiga) e gostaria de saber se é possível usar o Gentoo nela sem problemas?

De qual estágio devo começar a instalação? Qual a melhor opção?

Aguardo retorno

Claudio

----------

## MetalGod

chega bem instalas com a stage3 metes o ultimo kernel (2.6.13)

dp

xorg+wmaker/ion

elinks

gpm 

irssi

mpg123

e tens uma desktop hehhe

----------

## To

Bem tou a ver que sou o unico maluco...

Stage 1 num pentium 100 com 16M demorou mais de 3 dias o bootscrap...

Stage 3 num pentium 100, 133, 166, 200 mmx com stage 3 corre na boa.

Como é obvio grande apps os comps arrastam-se, mas é um bom exercio de controlo da paciencia:lol: 

Tó

----------

## MetalGod

 *To wrote:*   

> Bem tou a ver que sou o unico maluco...
> 
> Stage 1 num pentium 100 com 16M demorou mais de 3 dias o bootscrap...
> 
> Stage 3 num pentium 100, 133, 166, 200 mmx com stage 3 corre na boa.
> ...

 

realmente e' preciso ter amor ao sistema e paciencia  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## claupper

Quanto tempo mais ou menos demora para instalar o sistema nessa configuração???

Começando pelo Stage - 3

----------

## GothicKnight

Tenho o Gentoo num P3 600 com o XFCE4 e a funcionar às mil maravilhas. Ele ainda é um servidor de FTP, SMB, DNS, SSH (estive a brincar aos servidores). Ainda estava a olha para a ebuild do KDE mas achei que talves fosse demais.

  Tive 2 dias para por tudo como queria mas valeu apena.

----------

## claupper

Mas qual Stage vc usou???

----------

## GothicKnight

Stage 3... senão é claro que 2 dias não chegavam  :Smile:  Nunca utilizei o stage 1 ou 2 porque eventualmente o sistema mais cedo ou mais tarde acaba-se recompilando.

----------

## claupper

Certo, vou tentar o Stage-3 para ver o que acontece e fazer alguns testes ok.

Gostaria de saber qual gerenciador de janelas vem quando vc instala esse estÃ¡gio.

----------

## To

Eu tenho um K6-2 a 350 mhz com 256 M de RAM, faz NAT e server se ftp, samba, queixa-se de vez em quando porque tem 4 clientes...

Tó

----------

## GothicKnight

O stage 3 não vem com nenhum desktop enviroment. Vem só com os programas base (linha de comandos).

 É claro que depois basta fazer:

```
emerge -uDav xfce4 
```

 e prontos... está tudo instalado e pronto a utilizar  :Smile: 

  Se quiseres algo ainda mais leve podes experimentar

```
emerge -uDav enlightenment 
```

ou

```
emerge -uDav fluxbox
```

  O XFCE4 penso eu que seja um bom gestor de janela e bem com um pacote de software já bastante aceitavel dai que o uso no P3

----------

## danii

Se tiveres outra maquina com Gentoo experimenta usar DISTCC, compilação distribuida, até mesmo um PC com Windows + Cygwin (como podes ver aqui) e até por SSH http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Distcc_over_SSH_with_Portage

----------

## claupper

Bom dia pessoal, tudo bem???

O problema agora é o seguinte:

Ao tentar instalar o Gentoo na máquina com a configuração acima, aconteceu o seguinte erro:

Error I/O e mais outras coisas que me deu a entender que foi no hd eu acho, pois esse erro aconteceu quando eu estava copiando o Stage3 para dentro do diretório /mnt/gentoo, e esse erro ocoreu quando o cdrom estava copiando os arquivos para a máquina.

Fiz todas as etapas direitinho seguindo o manual e suas devidas partições. antes disso até então estava muito bem até dar esse erro. Não sei o que pode ter dado errado, pois meu Hd está bom e anteriormente eu estava usando Debian e Slackware nele sem problemas.

O que devo fazer agora, pois estou numa anciedade grande de ver este sistema funcionando lá em casa edescobrir porque alguns de meus colegas falam tão bem do famoso Gentoo Linux.

Vou tentar da próxima vez instalar o stage1 pra ver no que dá ok.

Aguardo retorno

Abraços

Claudio

----------

## xef

Sem ter detalhes do erro é dificil saber o que o causou... Talvez o ficheiro do stage corrupto? Disco cheio?

----------

## claupper

Alguém ja soube de algum erro referente a I/O quando copiou o stage?

No meu caso o problema só aconteceu depois de alguns minutos que estava sendo copiado os arquivos do cd ok.

Quando começa a rolar aquele monte de arquivos na tela.

Não sei o que deu errado até o momento. O que vcs acham que devo fazer?

----------

## MetalGod

 *claupper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Não sei o que deu errado até o momento. O que vcs acham que devo fazer?

 

ler o handbook outra vez e tentar perceber   :Cool: 

----------

## claupper

Eu ja fiz o procedimento contido no Hardbook 3 vezes, e o erro continua.

O que devo fazer agora?

Trocar o Cd-room ou o cd de instalação???

----------

## Ariem

Sim, tenta um novo cd! Verifica o md5 hash do cd e da stage (e portage se chegares lá).

----------

## claupper

tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage3-<sub-arquitetura>-2005.0.tar.bz2

A falha começou depois que eu dei o comando acima.

A tela começou a correr, mostrando o processo dos arquivos que eram copiados para o hd e depois chegou no erro do I/O ok.

----------

## MetalGod

deve ser problema de falta de espaço em disco... 

verifica novamente as partiçoes e as opçoes do comando tar

----------

## claupper

Meu Hd tem 10Gb, não ta bom....

----------

## xef

Então verifica o hash md5 do ficheiro que tem o stage, muito provavelmente tem algum problema...

----------

## Ariem

 *claupper wrote:*   

> Meu Hd tem 10Gb, não ta bom....

 

Verificaste se tudo o que usaste até à altura não estava corrupto?

----------

## claupper

Como assim??

O que pode estar corrompido, o conteúdo do CD??

Como faço para ver a MD5?

----------

## MetalGod

 *claupper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Como faço para ver a MD5?

 

md5sum ficheiro

----------

## To

Acho que a pengunta inicial era para o disco mesmo... 

Num disco:

```
fsck.ext3 -c /dev/montanelas
```

Tó

----------

## claupper

Esse MD5 é criado pelo próprio sistema???

ou já vem no CD???

----------

## claupper

Lembrei de uma coisa que não comentei aqui.

Eu fiz apenas uma partição de 256MB e o meu micro tem 128MB, isso tem algum problema quando se copia o stagio.

----------

## xef

A partição devia ser bem maior, pelo menos 2GB senão vão vai ter espaço para extrair o stage... Ou estás a falar de partição de swap?

md5sum ficheiro dá-te o hash do ficheiro, deves compara-lo com o conteudo ficheiro ficheiro.md5 que deve estar no local de onde sacaste o cd. Se forem diferentes tens que fazer download de novo.

----------

## claupper

As partições estão corretas, o problema esta no cdrom mesmo.

Gostaria de saber como faço para instalar usando a net.

----------

## Ariem

É configurar a ligação no inicio e seguir o handbook com acesso à Internet!!

Tenta começar com um novo Gentoo Minimal Installation CD.

----------

## claupper

ok, vou tentar com os passos de instalação via rede, mais gostaria de saber se é possível fazer a instalação do stage3 pela internet ou terei que usar o conteúdo do cd para isso?

Qual a melhor maneira de fazer, pois até agora só deu erro em todas as tentativas de instalação que eu fiz quando estava usando o cd baixado da net como o que veio na revista linux magazine ok.

Quais as vantagens de usar o cd Minimal?

----------

## Komuna

 *claupper wrote:*   

> Quais as vantagens de usar o cd Minimal?

 

As duas vantagens mais objectivas são:

- Download diminuto e gravação rápida [alguém se preocupa mesmo com isto?  :Razz: ]

- Instalação do Gentoo com as sources mais recentes, obtidas no teu sync mais próximo  :Wink:  [Mas é penoso no que toca a tempo dispendido]

#EDIT «for the sake of completeness»

.   A instalação com o cd de conteúdo mínimo é muito semelhante a uma instalação offline. A vantagem mais óbvia é a actualização das sources e da tua árvore de endereços para essas mesmas fontes, a Portage Tree. Além disso, tens três Stages (patamares) de instalação à escolha: o primeiro permite-te o bootstraping, compilando de raiz todos os programas chave do teu sistema; o segundo estágio compila-te a maioria dos pacotes do teu sistema; finalmente, no terceiro estágio inicias a configuração do kernel e procedes para a sua compilação.

.   Podes fazer exactamente o mesmo com o cd "Universal", mas o propósito do "Universal" é para quem não tem uma ligação rápida à internet ou mesmo nenhuma ligação, uma vez que já traz um snapshot da portage tree, alguns stage3 tarballs e algumas aplicações básicas.

.   Nota que fazer o bootstraping e a compilação dos pacotes de sistema é um processo demorado, requer ligação à internet, e desde já te recomendo a iniciares estes processos à noite de modo que durmas nos intervalos...  :Razz: 

----------

## claupper

Ok.

Vou tentar fazer a instalação do zero, e começarei a noite ok.

Primeiro vou ver se eu consigo copiar do cd o Stage1 pro Hd e depois o Portage.

Espero que de certo dessa vez.

Qualquer falha, vou postar o erro aqui ok.

Abraços

Claudio

----------

## Ariem

 *claupper wrote:*   

> Ok.
> 
> Vou tentar fazer a instalação do zero, e começarei a noite ok.
> 
> Primeiro vou ver se eu consigo copiar do cd o Stage1 pro Hd e depois o Portage.
> ...

 

Não não.. não é essa a ideia!

Fazes download da imagem do Minimal CD, verificas se o md5 hashcode corresponde, se sim gravas a imagem num cd e inicias o pc com esse CD. A patir daí, sacas tudo da net. Tiras o stage3 (e o ficheiro md5sum para confirmar que não está corrupto), a árvore do Portage (e novamente o md5 do portage) e por aí fora... 

Começar com uma stage diferente do cd pode não ser a solução para o teu problema, uma vez que estamos a assumir que o problema é mesmo do CD. Até pode ser que só a stage que estejas a usar é que esteja com problemas.

Outra coisa:

 *claupper wrote:*   

> Eu fiz apenas uma partição de 256MB e o meu micro tem 128MB

 

O que queres dizer? Que estás a instalar o gentoo numa partição de 256MB? Bem.. isso realmente é não é suficiente e não me espanta teres problemas de espaço...

----------

## claupper

A maioria dos posts desse forum é em português de portugal, e vcs falam numa gíria que eu não consigo entender as vezes ok.

corrupto pra mim aqui no Brasil, é aquele cara que rouba dinheiro certo, em se tratando no caso dos deputados daqui entende? Eu fiz 3 partições:

A primeira tem 80Mb para Boot

A segunda tem 512MB para Swap

A terceira tem 8GB e uns picados que foi o que sobrou do Hd todo ok?

Se não for pedir muito, gostaria que vcs fossem mais claros nas respostas.

Agradeço a compreensão  :Smile: 

Abraços

Claudio

----------

## claupper

O erro que ocorre é o seguinte: 

Buffer_request: I/O error, dev,hdc logical block 271195

Esse erro se repete várias vezes com uma sequencia de códigos aleatórios.

Qual a causa disso?

----------

## xef

 *claupper wrote:*   

> A maioria dos posts desse forum é em português de portugal, e vcs falam numa gíria que eu não consigo entender as vezes ok.
> 
> corrupto pra mim aqui no Brasil, é aquele cara que rouba dinheiro certo, em se tratando no caso dos deputados daqui entende? 

 

Corrupto de corrompido, estragado.

Em algum ponto do ficheiro deverias ter por exemplo:

1234567890ABCDEF

E por algum erro essa sequencia é alterada e ficas com algo como

1234567891ABCDEF

Então o ficheiro está corrupto e não pode ser usado, o md5 do ficheiro tambem não vai dar o resultado previsto.

----------

## claupper

 :Crying or Very sad:  O pior é que o cd que eu estou usando veio da revista linux magazine???

Mesmo assim ele pode estar corrupto?

----------

## claupper

Se eu instalar o gentoo em uma máquina e depois tirar o hd e colocar em outra para rodar, quais os problemas que podem ocorrer?

Acho que terei que fazer isso para poder instalar ele no hd de casa.

O que vcs sugerem???

----------

## pilla

 *xef wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1234567890ABCDEF
> 
> E por algum erro essa sequencia é alterada e ficas com algo como
> ...

 

Em geral, qualquer modificacao no conteudo modifica enormemente o resultado do MD5, de tal forma que fica fácil identificar quando acontece problemas.

Quanto a por um HD em outra máquina, é só usar um kernel relativamente genérico (com opções para diferentes processadores e chipsets) para não ter surpresas.

----------

## claupper

Ok.

Vou fazer isso então e assim que der algum resoltudado tanto do lado positivo como negativo, eu estarei postando o erro aqui novamente ok.

Muito obrigado até o momento, e tenham um bom final de semana.

Abraços

Claudio

----------

## claupper

Pareçe que os cds que eu baixei estavam corruptos, e agora terei que usar o live cd que eu baixei ontem e já gravei no cd-r ok.

Minha pergunta agora é a seguinte:

O que vem e qual Stage eu posso usar no Live-CD?

----------

## Ariem

 *claupper wrote:*   

> O que vem e qual Stage eu posso usar no Live-CD?

 

Depende se é o Universal ou o Minimo. No Universal tens à tua disposição as 3 stages. No Minimo tens de as baixar da Internet. Em qualquer dos casos, o meu conselho é baixar a stage de um mirror e verificar se não está corrupto (agora já se pode utilizar esta palavra  :Smile: )

----------

## claupper

Com o CD minimal, é possível usar o Fdisk no lugar do Cfdisk?

Quanto ao Pico, particularmente eu não gosto muito e gostaria de saber se é possível usar o Vi?

EDITADO: Novamente -> bold so serve para sublinhar nao para escrever threads inteiras  :Smile: 

----------

## MetalGod

podes usar o vim ou o nano e sim podes usar fdisk

----------

## claupper

É possível fazer a retirada do Lilo e do Grub da MBR usando a o cd Ministall?

----------

## MetalGod

fdisk /mbr com o DOS

fdisk -mbr com UNIX

----------

## claupper

E se for com por instalação de alguma distro qualquer?

Linux. Pode usar qualquer uma das duas?

----------

## MetalGod

claro que podes

----------

## claupper

Por padrão, o Gentoo depois de instalado por qualquer um dos 3 Stages, vem sem ambiente gráfico?

Tem que instalar um usando o emege + nome do Pacote né?

Qual o Gerenciador mais fácil de se lidar? (Em se tratando dos mais leves como Wmaker, Openbox e Fluxbox?)

O que vc recomenda?

----------

## MetalGod

emerge xorg-x11 fluxbox

e recomendo-te a ler a documentaçao em vez de andar a fazer estas perguntas eheheh   :Laughing: 

----------

## claupper

Muito obrigado pelas dicas

Abraços

Claudio

----------

## claupper

Está meio difícil de instalar o Gentoo, e o problema não é de dificuldade não.

Eu acho que é incompatibilidade de hardware, pois tentei instalar em 2 máquinas antigas com confs diferentes e não rolou?

Estou louco para instalar e usar esse sistema que vcs não fazem idéia.

Qual outra solução vcs podem me dar?

O mai engraçado é que outras distros como Debian - Slackware, rodaram normal e ele, após ter feito as partições e formatações de acordo com o que está no manual, da sempre o mesmo erro da tal de I/O e pelo que eu entendi está corrupto. Tenho 3 Cds do Gentoo, Um que eu baixei da net que veio dos mirrors oficiais. O segundo que veio da revista linux magazine e o terceiro que eu baixei do site que é o cd Minimal.

Meu cdrom está bom, tanto é que eu usei 3 cdroms diferentes e deu o mesmo problema o hd está novo, pois outras distros foram instaladas sem problemas.

Até agora não entendi qual o problema nessa instalação, pois esse erro só acontece quando vou copiar o Stage3 do cd para  a pasta mnt/gentoo que está na partição do hd.

O que devo fazer..????

----------

## Ariem

Realmente está aí um caso bicudo!!!

O que eu tentaria era instalar através de uma outra distro (Debian ou Slack) uma vez que estas "rolam" bem! 

De momento não vejo mais opções...

held og lykke   :Smile: 

----------

## claupper

Vamos ver no que vai dar agora, pois acabei de baixar outro cd universal quentinho dos servidores da unicamp, e espero que o mesmo esteja bem.

Como faço para ver o MD5 do mesmo?

----------

## Hal[PT]

 *Quote:*   

> Como faço para ver o MD5 do mesmo?

 

```
md5sum nome do ficheiro.iso
```

----------

## claupper

Ok.

consegui extrair o satage e o portage para o hd, minha dúvida agora é a seguinte:

O handbook está meio confuso e eu não sei para onde ir.

após esta etapa, devo pular a parte de compilação e ir para a próxima parte?

----------

## Ariem

 *claupper wrote:*   

> O handbook está meio confuso e eu não sei para onde ir.
> 
> após esta etapa, devo pular a parte de compilação e ir para a próxima parte?

 

Não percebo onde está a confusão!! Eu ainda fui ver a versão pt_BR do handbook para me certificar que as coisas eram iguais.. e são! Por isso..   :Question: 

Penso que é algo lógico continuar no passo seguinte. Acabaste o ponto 5.d, por isso continuas no 5.e, e segues por aí fora até teres tudo pronto! Penso que não é dificil!

----------

## claupper

Beleza, eu dei uma lida novamente do ponto de onde eu parei e entendi ok.

O problema agora é que eu gostaria de saber como faço para continuar a instalação de onde parei?

Eu ja havia copiado o stage3 eo portage, e depois eu copiei os códigos fonts. Parei no final do ponto 5e e depois disso eu tive que desligar a máquina e gostaria de saber se perdi tudo ou não?

Como vc pode me ajudar?

----------

## MetalGod

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

tipo e' so retomares os mesmos passos para iniciar a chroot e continuar. Continuas a fazer perguntas que estao respondidas na documentaçao.

PS: Se nao consegues instalar gentoo provavelmente sera melhor tentares mais tarde ate saberes o que estas a fazer

----------

## Ariem

Como o MetalGod disse, podes continuar a tua instalação do ponto em que a deixaste. 

Até teres a instalação completa, tens sempre de iniciar pelo CD.

Nota que se quiseres continuar após mudares de ambiente pela primeira vez (chroot) vais ter de repetir este passo sempre para acederes ao ambiente da instalação.

Um pequeno à parte agora:

Há muita gente que começa a usar linux através do Gentoo. Apesar de a instalação não ser a mais fácil, a documentação disponível é de elevada qualidade e permite a todos conseguir fazer uma instalação sem grandes problemas. No entanto, por vezes há quem prefira dar os primeiros passos em linux através de uma distribuição mais "acessível". Se continuares com problemas dos que tens vindo a ter até aqui, acho que deverias considerar esta opção. Não é para te desanimar, mas a instalação é apenas o primeiro passo... após terás de instalar e configurar todas as aplicações que queres ter a rodar... o que na minha opinião é mais difícil do que a instalação propriamente dita...

----------

## claupper

Beleza, mas eu fiz o tal do chroot e não consegui entrar na pasta /mnt/gentoo e é aí que está a dúvida?

Acho que o Gentoo não é tão difícil de instalar, mas precisa de um certo tempo para fazer tudo isso e como tenho aproveitado as horas após o fim do dia, as vezes não da tempo de terminar tudo e eu deixo para fazer no dia seguinte ou quando der entende?

Minha intensão é instalar o gentoo e colocar o openbox ou outro gerenciador mais leve para usar em casa apenas para acessar net e o pacote de escritório. 

Quando eu montar uma máquina mais parruda, vou fazer uma instalação pelo stage1 e usar o Kde com tudo completo.

Eu percebi que a maioria do pessoal que usa Gentoo, trabalha mais com Gnome do que com Kde. Só não entendi o por que disso. Seria por recursos ou por facilidades que possam existir entre um e outro.

Gostaria de saber se os erros de permissão que estão colocados no manual já foram corrigidos?

Obrigado pela atenção, e me desculpe pelo incômodo

Abraços

Claupper

----------

## claupper

Ok. Vou continuar da onde parei, pois terei que montar as partições outra vez para terminar a instalação.

O que eu não entendi foi se tem que fazer alguma alteração diferente no arquivo make.conf  :Smile: 

----------

## claupper

Vou continuar a instalação de onde parei, mas gostaria de saber se tem que fazer alguma configuração extra no arquivo make.conf ou posso seguir o que está no manual mesmo?

Terei que montar todas as partições que irei usar ok.

----------

## oompawampa

tem que alterar o /etc/make.conf de acordo com o seu processador

Eu tbm sou newbee no gentoo, mas uma boa lida no hanbook (e se possivel imprima e va acompanhando e escrevendo suas duvidas e depois www.google.com.br)

A primeira insalação é complicada, mas ja instalei num amd64, duron e athlon, o que mudou foi só o arquivo /etc/make.conf, apesar de eu usar os cds do amd64 e x86...

 E não desista....

monte as partições, de um chroot, env-update e source /etc/profile

 bye bye

----------

## claupper

Ok. Muito obrigado pela dica.

Vou fazer a instalação com calma de onde parei   :Smile: 

O que conta na instalação é o tempo que perdemos para concluir esse objetivo, mas vale apena.

Abraços

Claupper

----------

## claupper

Ok. No próximo fim de semana eu vou terminar de instalar o Gentoo em casa.

Alguém poderia me passar algumas dicas ou indicar onde poso encontrar tutoriais sobre como configurar o Openbox?   :Laughing: 

----------

## MetalGod

STFG!!!!   :Cool: 

www.google.com

----------

## claupper

ok.....

Vou verificar....

----------

## tetrix

Pra configurar o Openbox nada melhor que o obconf, tem no portage...

e é bom consultar o site www.openbox.org para saber como que usa key bindings e etc..

 :Smile: 

----------

## To

Este forum tem no topo uma opção de search, acho que daquilo que perciso 50% encontro por lá e outros 50% pelo google, alias quando o google não me manda de volta para aqui  :Wink: 

Tó

----------

